
Apple Is Ditching iTunes - jasonhansel
https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/apple-itunes-retiring-ditching-killing-bye.html
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20065153)

